# WWW.FUKLBJ.COM !!! HAHA, look at these shirts.



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)

Cleveland fans need to wear this at the next HEAT game!

www.fuklbj.com
www.facebook.com/fuklbj


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

lol


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

lol still making money off the guy, 20 bucks for that is ridiculous


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lol, you're heading the right way to get banned my friend


----------

